# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Wat type of fish like fast moving water?

## mivec1997

Above mention above.
Anyone knows?
Some size fish only, cos my tank is very small.

I areadi have a pack of 13corys in there, so was actually thinking of getting afew mid water fishes.
I'm currectly using a 1200L/hr powerhead. Tank size is only 1.5feet.

----------


## bclee

Just for curosity sake, why do you have a 1200L/hr powerhead in such a small tank?

BC[: :Smile: ]

----------


## hwchoy

so that he can keep fishes that like fast moving water lah!  :Razz:

----------


## TanVincent

Think salmons like fast waters  :Smile: ....kekekeke

Cheers
Vincent

----------


## mivec1997

keke thats a spare powerhead[ :Grin: ] 
salmon????too big lah keke

----------


## loupgarou

danios. certain barbs.

basically examine their natural habitat.

and if they are fast swimmers. they generally like fast water (try sae)

----------


## mivec1997

other then sae wat other choices do i have?
i'm looking for mid water fish.

----------


## PeterGwee

Do note that they cannot be swimming against some current all the time. Just be sure to provide some low current areas for the fish to rest when needed.

----------


## lorba

IMO, 1.5ft is too small for such a set up. Even if they are fast swimmers, they have no lateral space to swim and dart.

If you have a good sized tank for it, I suggest a massive group of balansae filling half side of the tank with the outlet pointing to the more empty side.

----------


## juggler

Glass catfish.

----------


## budak

with such currents, you should try hill-stream loaches..... they will love you for it.... there are some at Bioplast... I have seen some at Rainbow before as well.

----------


## mivec1997

hmmm...will try to work out a setup and plc afew resting place for them.

----------


## anaconda

How about the White Cloud Mountain Minnow?

----------


## mivec1997

> ----------------
> On 11/23/2003 10:39:14 PM 
> 
> How about the White Cloud Mountain Minnow?
> ----------------


theyan tahan fast water current ?

----------

